# Egg at 5 days incubation. ADVICE?????



## scattycat (Jun 8, 2014)

please can anyone advise me if this is normal development please? There is just a circular shadow at the top, no visible veins yet? I have 2 eggs like this right now. Thanks


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2014)

Leave it alone. Time will tell.

What species? Do you know what to do when it hatches?


----------



## scattycat (Jun 8, 2014)

They are Hermann Boettgeri Tom


----------



## scattycat (Jun 8, 2014)

Do these look fertile to you?


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 8, 2014)

@scattycat - at 5 days it is still WAY too early to see anything happening. Looks like a normal egg, and I would completely leave it alone for at least the next 4 weeks. I wouldn't even touch it to candle it - IF you candle (won't see anything for another month), just shine the light down onto it, without picking up the egg or touching it. Messing with the egg can knock the embryo lose, and then it will die. 

This link shows RT egg development, which is similar to Hermanns: http://www.russiantortoise.net/egg_development.htm


----------



## scattycat (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh I am don't worry, I'm just mainly peering at the eggs through the window of the incubator just to keep an eye on temps and humidity.. That was just a one off pic, I'm like an expectant clucky hen, lol.. Just want to make sure I'm doing everything right.. I'll just let nature take it's course


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 9, 2014)

My fertile eggs often start like that and then a white band forms around the center. Eventually the entire egg turns white (chalking.) I would bet this is a good egg! Be sure to let us know!


----------



## scattycat (Jun 24, 2014)

Just an update on the eggs, they are now on Day 20 of incubation and developing nicely.. I candled them briefly and you can see the ring of life and little prawn like embryos forming, even saw one move!! Nature is so amazing!!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 24, 2014)

Amazing! I wish you luck!


----------



## Flipper (Jun 24, 2014)

Eek! That's sooo eggciting!


----------



## RGB (Jun 28, 2014)

Your picture shows an egg that is. "Chalking".... It is fertile. This is no guarantee it will make it all the way to hatching though. Be careful not to mess with it to much, it is tempting to keep shining lights at them or candle then all the time as excitement builds! Make sure your temps and humidity are ok, and things are looking good for a baby in 2 months!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------

